# Pabianice Open 2010



## prażeodym (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi
here you have some information about Pabianice Open 2010
Date	Sep 18-19, 2010
City	Pabianice, Poland
Venue	Szkola Podstawowa nr 3
Address	95-200 Pabianice, Ul Mokra 28/32

Pabianice Open 2010 website
Information at WCA
I'm not organiser, but I invite all of you !


----------



## Matthew (Sep 17, 2010)

Live results:

www.pabianiceopen2010.pl/live

Schedule: 

first day:	
8:45-10:00	3x3x3 first round	avg of 5 ->25 persons proceed to semifinal
10:00-10:30	2x2x2	first round	avg of 5 -> 20 persons proceed to semifinal
10:30-11:00	square-1	semifinal	best of 2 sub 45s = avg of 5 -> 7 persons proceed to final
11:00-11:30	pyraminx	semifinal	best of 2 sub 15s = avg of 5 -> 7 persons proceed to final
11:30-12:15	4x4x4	first round	best of 2 sub 80s = avg of 5 -> 15 persons proceed to semifinal
12:15-13:25	5x5x5	semifinal	best of 2 sub 130s = avg of 5 -> 5 persons proceed to final
13:25-14:05	3x3x3 OH	first round	best of 2 sub 45s = avg of 5 -> 15 persons proceed to semifinal 
14:05-14:50	3x3x3 bld semifinal best of 3 - limit for three attempts: 10 min -> 6 persons proceed to final
14:30-15:30	5x5x5 bld	final	best of 2 - limit for two attempts: 60 min 
15:30-15:45	2x2x2	semifinal	avg of 5 -> 10 persons proceed to final
15:45-16:25	3x3x3 OH	semifinal	avg of 5 -> 8 persons proceed to final
16:25-16:50	5x5x5	final	avg of 5 
16:00-16:30	magic & master magic	semifinal	avg of 5 -> 6 persons proceed to final
16:50-17:30	clock	semifinal	best of 2 sub 20s = avg of 5 -> 5 persons proceed to final
17:30-18:10	megaminx	semifinal	best of 2 sub 180s = avg of 5 -> 5 persons proceed to final
18:10-18:50	special events	
10:00-17:00	6x6x6 i 7x7x7	semifinal	mean of 3 -> 5 persons proceed to final


second day:	
8:45-9:45	FM best of 1
09:45-10:50	multiblind	final	best of 1
10:50-11:10	clock	final	avg of 5 
11:10-11:45	megaminx	final	avg of 5 
11:45-12:15	3x3x3	semifinal	avg of 5 -> 12 persons proceed to final
12:15-12:30	2x2x2	final	avg of 5 
12:30-13:00	4x4x4	semifinal	avg of 5 -> 6 persons proceed to final
13:00-13:25	3x3x3 bld final	best of 3 - limit for three attempts: 10 min 
13:25-14:25	4x4x4 blind	final	best of 2 - limit for two attempts: 60 min 
14:25-14:55	square-1 final	avg of 5 
14:55-15:15	pyraminx	final	avg of 5 
15:15-15:25	magic & master magic	final	avg of 5 
15:25-15:45	OH	final	avg of 5 
15:45-16:05	3x3x3 feet	final	best of 1 sub 180s = mean of 3 
16:05-16:25	4x4x4	final	avg of 5 
16:25-16:50	3x3x3	final	avg of 5 
17:00 Winner's Ceremony
10:00-16:00	6x6x6 i 7x7x7	final	mean of 3


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 18, 2010)

* Good luck guy's and request WR's * 

from

Polska Lover 

Maria Bosley LOL


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow! Bence Barát 1:15.46 ER average in 5x5x5, also 1:09.47 single.


----------



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

What the! That's insane fast


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 18, 2010)

Michal Halczuk 7x7x7 single WR: 3:28.72.

Marcin Jakubowski Rubik's Clock average ER: 7.94.


----------



## aniu_ta (Sep 18, 2010)

Rafał Guzewicz 5x5x5 blindfolded: 13:50.38


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 18, 2010)

kaI like!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2010)

aniu_ta said:


> Rafał Guzewicz 5x5x5 blindfolded: 13:50.38


 
Wow - way to go Rafal!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 19, 2010)

Michal Halczuk 7x7x7 WR average: 3:38.43.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 19, 2010)

How many PLL skips did this one have 

Edit: Nevermind I fail xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 19, 2010)

Also 7x7 WR single 3:25.91


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 20, 2010)

During our trip home we saw this car:


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 20, 2010)

ROWE Rulz 

unfortunatelly his birthday is not 01-08-1960 LOL


----------

